# Lobster boil. Fans of melted butter welcome :-)



## hhookk (Jul 21, 2010)

Had a nice lobster feed at my moms tonight. Here are some pics for those of you in the middle of the country with no access to fresh off the boat lobsters. We ate these within a couple hours of being caught. Soft shells and sweet as candy.








Heating the water.







Added a splash of olive oil and some roasted garlic sea salt to the water.







16 pound to pound and a quarter lobsters







Last dance.







Everyone in the pool.







Almost done. About 10-12 mins.







All done.







Scooping them out.







Time to eat.







A bowl of heaven.







No survivors :-)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## ballagh (Jul 21, 2010)

Hell Yes!!!!!  Awesome job.  That looks amazing.  I will glady trade you fresh iowa pork and sweet corn for your lobsters :)


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweet!!  It looks like a heck of a meal. thanks for sharing


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2010)

What a great and tasty spread. As they say in the Big Easy _*"  Laissez les bons temps rouler".*_


----------



## shooter1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome! Looks like a great meal and a good time. Looking forward to lobster season opening here in Florida soon and doing the same. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh man that looks awesome I love lobster!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 22, 2010)

Man that looks great.


----------



## jbg4208 (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow!! Thumbs up for sure.   Looks great.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I think I just drooled myself!!!

Looks delicious!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome.  Between BP's oil and crawfish season being over, I'm not getting my usual intake of seafood.  Great job!


----------



## walle (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not from the Big Easy, nor can I speak French, so for all you other Westerner's out there...  Rich just said "Pass me another one of those lobsters!"
 


richoso1 said:


> What a great and tasty spread. As they say in the Big Easy _*"  Laissez les bons temps rouler".*_


Hook - this post is off the hook!  Fine job!


----------



## reichl (Jul 22, 2010)

Good God.  I am soooo jelous.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 22, 2010)

that looks so good, we do the same here but have crabs instead of lobsters


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 22, 2010)

wow, that looks awesome. I been wanting to do a lobster boil for my whole life. If you don't mind we asking, how much would it cost to do that?

lobsters are expensive here, to do that would be over $250 just for the lobsters


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2010)

Totally Awesome New England meal!!!

Thanks for the view,

Bearcarver


----------



## hhookk (Jul 22, 2010)

FFTWarren said:


> wow, that looks awesome. I been wanting to do a lobster boil for my whole life. If you don't mind we asking, how much would it cost to do that?
> 
> lobsters are expensive here, to do that would be over $250 just for the lobsters


Well it wasn't close to $250 for us :-) We have a connection (several in fact) to some lobster boats and family members with personal licenses. These were $4 a piece (not a pound). We paid $56 dollars for 14 lobsters and because a couple only had one claw he threw in 2 extra. They were on the small side (1 to 1 1/4 lbs) but when they are small and cheap you just buy a few more. Prices in the store are around $5 to $8 dollars a pound depending on where you get them. (Bigger ones are more expensive)

Were going to do this again in August when some family from California come for a visit. Probably will get around 25 next time. I'll post again so you guys can drool over them again :-)


----------



## eman (Jul 22, 2010)

DANG!!!

 Lobsters are around $13.99 to $15.99 lb here. wife just looked at theis post and asked could we move to the noreast coast?

 We do boiled lobsters once a year for our anniverserry.

 We boil em spicy like crawfish or crabs.

 i have also injected the tail and claws w/ cajun injector and done them on the grill.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that is a fine looking serving.  We do the same thing out this way but it's Dungeness Crab or King Crab.  But truthfully, they don't just compare to Lobster.  Gotta love living on the coasts.  Unfortunately, we're experiencing a Red Tide so no clams or oysters for now.


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2010)

That just made me drool! Oh how I love seafood!


----------



## duffman (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow that looks so good. If my wife would eat it I would spend the crazy amount of money here in Nebraska to get one every once in awhile. Lucky You!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2010)

YUM!!!!!


----------



## shhaker (Jul 23, 2010)

2 words!! im so jealous!!


----------



## duffman (Jul 23, 2010)

Shhaker, I couldn't have said it better my self.


----------



## roller (Jul 23, 2010)

I can`t even imagine doing that....Man you are in heaven....Great job and have one for me...Here`s to you !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't you know it is against the Geneva Convention to torture others with pictures of lobster like that! Damn that looks good!


----------



## hhookk (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It was delicious. I guess I take it for granted since lobsters are no big deal to us here. Were going to do it again in August with probably 25 lobsters.

http://www.lobsterguy.com/index.html

For those of you in a part of the country where you're not able to get your own live, fresh ones, I've used this guy to send lobsters to family in San Jose, CA and they were awesome. Overnight shipping of live 4 pound lobsters to my cousin and she was thrilled. I wouldn't hesitate to order from here again. They have chowder and complete New England clambake packages too. Check out his stuff.


----------



## venture (Jul 24, 2010)

Here in Central Cal, we pay 12.99 regular price, 8.99 to 9.99 on sale. And those aren't just hours off the boat.  And they aren't Maine lobsters either.  LOL

Nice looking feed.  We are close to the home of the tri tip.  Could we make a trade?


----------



## chefrob (Jul 25, 2010)

this is 'bout the only time i envy you east coasters..................and i do envy.


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 25, 2010)

that looks like a tasty treat!!!!


----------



## roklimo (Jul 27, 2010)

I grew up in NH, and really miss the fresh seafood.  Fried and steamed clams in particular.  Even the New England style hot dog buns can't be had in Iowa. 

There is a reason they call this area of the country the "Fly over"...


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 28, 2010)

OMG that looks good wow i would have overdosed on those for sure lol


----------

